# 12 year old cats



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

A quiet home (no dogs) is being sought for lifetime pals Annie & Arthur whose owner has recently died. They are looking for a lap or two and a home to call their own. They are currently in County Durham (near Consett)

Photo to follow when I've sorted out what Photobucket is currently doing


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

oh bless where are they now with you?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

they're with a friend at the moment... they're lovely cats, just a bit bemused at the moment - friends mother took them in when their owner died, but no rescue will take them from her and they're not used to dogs and they've two GSDs, but they will make lovely pets for perhaps an older person who doesn't want to take a kitten on...

photobucket still playing up :-(


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

my photobucket is working if you want to send them to me i can upload for you, if you want me to i will pm you my email address i can share them about the rescues as well see if we can help get a home


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

here are the two cuties


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

shared on facebook too, can they be homed with cats?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh bless them. I hope you find a loving home for them x


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for posting, yes they should be fine with other cats, although they've only known each other, but they're not used to dogs, but perhaps one cat friendly quiet one would be fine (no good here then!)


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

so all the cat rescue local to here have refused to help these two poor cats - saying they're 'safe' where they are... they were taken in because they weren't 'safe' their owner died and they weren't wanted by family. My friend generously took them in on a temporary basis. They have two GSDs and a small house... the cats aren't used to the dogs and vice versa.... the cats are currently spending some time in the spare bedroom and have limited access elsewhere in the house when the dogs aren't there to scare them. They need more than this - they need a lap or two and space to potter and enjoy their life... can anyone help?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very beautiful, hope they find a home soon.


----------

